# Schwinn town & county triple



## quadseater (Dec 19, 2022)

Schwinn town & county triple


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 19, 2022)

Repainted?


----------



## mrg (Dec 19, 2022)

Original or homemade?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

@quadseater ?


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2022)

?, seller has not been back sense posting!


----------

